# lucino bumpers guys ^__^



## teovietg (Jun 2, 2005)

hey hey hey how's even one these days but yea i know the front bumper of the lucino is different but is the back one different too??? and wat other bigg noticeable difference are there? lol stupid questions but just wondering


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

the back is the same.


----------



## teovietg (Jun 2, 2005)

o ok then... and the front bumper do u have to do any mods to get it to fit on the b14 or does it just fits on fine the way it is?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

no mods done at all... it fits like a regular b14 bumper.

only mod is you hafta splice extra wires to the connectors for the side fogs.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

if you know where to get one, let me know!


----------



## teovietg (Jun 2, 2005)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> if you know where to get one, let me know!


i found this one site that u can order it... it has the fog lights too so here you go ^__^ http://www.superiornissanmotorsport...26_41&osCsid=64554ed52c9ded82c6fe7888bb7fedb3


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

so expensive ! your looking at 823 without shipping for everything all 4 fogs and bumper.


----------



## teovietg (Jun 2, 2005)

LIUSPEED said:


> so expensive ! your looking at 823 without shipping for everything all 4 fogs and bumper.


yea... i know but don't know where else to get them... i have a feeling that u know where to find them cheaper though ^__^ wanna tell me


----------



## guamsnx (Apr 10, 2005)

that place is expensive its like $400 for all the fogs


----------



## teovietg (Jun 2, 2005)

yea... but do i know anywhere else that u can get all them parts for a cheaper price? anyone?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i may have but im waiting to confirm the source.


----------



## teovietg (Jun 2, 2005)

LIUSPEED said:


> i may have but im waiting to confirm the source.


o when u do can u tell me yea? thanx ^__^


----------



## guamsnx (Apr 10, 2005)

try asking GregV


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

guamsnx said:


> try asking GregV


greg is about 23 bucks cheaper i asked him already.

im waiting on my source to contact me back.


----------



## guamsnx (Apr 10, 2005)

Do you Know where to get the autech lip for that bumper ?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

those autech lips are discontinued from autech


----------



## teovietg (Jun 2, 2005)

hey have u found anything out about the jdm bumper? if yea give me the scoup yea koo thanx


----------



## PK_Rider (Nov 12, 2003)

*Lucino bumper...*

The Lucino bumper will NOT directly fit. You're gonna have to remove the actual bumper (or safety beam) because you wont be able to lift up on the bumper to get it to your mounting points thanks to the new fogs. Also you're gonna need to make something to mount it to because once you take off the beam there's nothing to screw in to. Luckily for me I got a front cut of a Lucino so I had a bumper support but that's gonna need to be welded to something because there's nothing to mount that to either. Hope this helps all of you who are trying to get one.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Also the VZR has different front quarter panels as you can see the sidemarkers are shorter and the bumper cover goes up into the sidemarkers an dfinishes them off. On the USDM cars the sidemarkers are level with the grill and the bumper cover sits flat up against them. In order to make everything appear to be factory you'd need quarter panels bumper cover, and probably the core support. 

it is a sweet front end, but look at the pics. closely and to do it correctly will take some $$$

HAHA nevermind, I am talking about the VZR and not the one posted.


----------



## guamsnx (Apr 10, 2005)

PK_Rider said:


> The Lucino bumper will NOT directly fit. You're gonna have to remove the actual bumper (or safety beam) because you wont be able to lift up on the bumper to get it to your mounting points thanks to the new fogs. Also you're gonna need to make something to mount it to because once you take off the beam there's nothing to screw in to. Luckily for me I got a front cut of a Lucino so I had a bumper support but that's gonna need to be welded to something because there's nothing to mount that to either. Hope this helps all of you who are trying to get one.


can i see a picture of your car?


----------



## PK_Rider (Nov 12, 2003)

guamsnx said:


> can i see a picture of your car?


Yep! I'm gonna take some either tomarrow or the next day...
Wes you are right about the sides of the bumper as well...I think i'm gonna sand it down before i get it painted.


----------



## teovietg (Jun 2, 2005)

PK_Rider said:


> Yep! I'm gonna take some either tomarrow or the next day...
> Wes you are right about the sides of the bumper as well...I think i'm gonna sand it down before i get it painted.


how much money did u spend on gettin the bumper and then puttin it on and all that... would u mind tellin me wat u did and how and all the good stuff? if u can thanx if not thanx anyways ^__^


----------



## PK_Rider (Nov 12, 2003)

Actually i somehow got lucky & bought a whole front cut of a lucino (cut from 1/4 fenders...still had radiator & everything was still assembled) for $450.00!!! Hard to believe i know, I picked it up in SD after having to make 2 trips (the first one was the worst day ever!!). As far as installing it...right now its ghetto-rigged, the JDM headlights didnt have an adjustmen screw long enough to reach the mounting brackets (need to hit up liuspeed on some crystal clears), everything i said before about the bumper, i'm going to weld that bumper support this weekend hopefully, I also had to splice the wires for the foglights which were already installed on the bumber along with bulbs.


----------



## guamsnx (Apr 10, 2005)

did you take pictures of the bumper yet?


----------



## PK_Rider (Nov 12, 2003)

guamsnx said:


> did you take pictures of the bumper yet?


My buddy is bringing a camera over tonight so i'll post them sometime in the next couple hours....Guess i should wash her first


----------



## teovietg (Jun 2, 2005)

yay! i can't wait to see it ^__^ and the price... wow... that was hella cheap where did u find it?


----------



## PK_Rider (Nov 12, 2003)

*Here she is...*

here you go 































The cars getting paint pretty soon...I wanna get a stillen lip for the front bumper before i get it painted though.


----------



## PK_Rider (Nov 12, 2003)

When it gets dark I'll take some pics with the lights on


----------



## teovietg (Jun 2, 2005)

PK_Rider said:


> here you go
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow looks so nice ^__^ lucky you hehe i wanna do that one day too =D


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

so your sayin that the only thing you hafta do is to remove the support beam from the front of the car to fit the bumper ?


----------



## PK_Rider (Nov 12, 2003)

You'll also need need something to support the bumper. I'll show you on saturday if that BBQ is still goin down.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

looks pretty sick mang!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

Wow... that does look pretty damn sick. Looks nice with everything black going on there.

IMO you should cut out the slots on the bumper. I think that would kick ass.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

PK_Rider said:


> You'll also need need something to support the bumper. I'll show you on saturday if that BBQ is still goin down.


those words are like music to my ears.. def show me ill be driving the black dodge magnum...aka new generation of a casket carriers.


----------



## PK_Rider (Nov 12, 2003)

here's some night pics...





































The light are MUCH brighter than the pics show....the Lucino fogs are way brighter than my regular headlights for sure


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

now all u need to do is get some crystal clear corners and heads.


----------



## teovietg (Jun 2, 2005)

wow just hella nice... pimpin man pimpin ^__^ o and hey liuspeed... i was wondering if ur site got them amber corners for the b14 in yet?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

teovietg said:


> wow just hella nice... pimpin man pimpin ^__^ o and hey liuspeed... i was wondering if ur site got them amber corners for the b14 in yet?


still testing stages


----------



## 200sx_guy (Nov 13, 2004)

does anyone know if the lucino bumper gives anymore clearance for a intercooler? I had to chop my stock one to fit my ic.


----------



## teovietg (Jun 2, 2005)

o man... do u know how long will it take before they're ready? cuz i'd really like to get some of them corners ^__^ thanx for the info... and the luncino bumper... i think u'd probably have to cut it up too for an ic... *shrugs* not sure but if u had to do it with a stock one... could be the same ^__^


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

200sx_guy said:


> does anyone know if the lucino bumper gives anymore clearance for a intercooler? I had to chop my stock one to fit my ic.


depends on how big your intercooler is .. there are a johnny race car intercoolers that are small enough to fit into stock size for my friend here has one.


amber corners are still testing i have no idea when it be available.


----------

